# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Wursterzeugung DACH und Thailand >  Bratwurst

## deti

Hallo

Ich hatte am WE ein Treffen mit einem Schweinedarm  :: 

Zufälligerweise hatte ich auch noch etwas Brät im Haus.

Nach der Vereinigung kam das dabei heraus:
50 Bratwürste und ca 40 Wienerle

----------


## schiene

schaut echt lecker aus und nun hab ich Hunger  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...die Wiener könnten mir schmecken, sehen gut aus

----------


## Enrico

sieht gut aus  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Für die Würste (ln) gibt's...

----------


## chauat

Haste meine Lieferanschrift????   :Hungry:

----------


## deti

Mit dem Liefern ist immer sone Sache! Die sind immer so schnell allllllle   :: 



deti

----------


## rampo

Meine Pampas Bratwuerstel .

Bin nicht so Toll ausgeruestet , aber das Endprodukt zaehlt .

Und da bin ich zufrieden .









Gerraeucherte gabs auch .









Sauerkraut hab ich schon vorher gemacht ,nur noch ein Gut Senf und die Tage sind gerettet.

Fg.

----------


## frank_rt

sieht lecker aus. ist garnicht so weit von mir entfernt. bin gleich da, senf bring ich mit.
man will ja nicht mit leeren händen erscheinen.
 ::  ::

----------


## schiene

So ne Bratwurst passt immer und zu jeder Tageszeit.
Auch die Thais essen die gerne.

----------


## rampo

Aber nur der Senf zaehlt 100 % 



Fg. Ok manchmal druecke ich auch beide Augen zu , mit den Hueneraugen .

----------


## chauat

Letztens habe ich mich auch mal an die Bratwurst gegeben.
Habe sie mit einer Prise Oregano gemacht, Schmeck sehr rund aber nicht so mein Geschmack!
Nur die Begeisterung fürs reinigen des Naturdarms hielten sich in Grenzen. Habe auch nicht Hilfreiches gefunden im Netz so das ich vieles Probiert habe bis es dann ganz gut ging.

----------


## rampo

So schaus bei uns aus , der Katoffelbrei gestampft im Somtam Heffa.

Das Teller von meinen 2 Mitbewohner .


Meins 


Fg.

----------


## frank_rt

Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus. Nur diese kombination mit spiegelei war mir bis heute unbekannt. Guten appetit

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Röstzwiebeln fehlen !!

----------


## rampo

> ...Röstzwiebeln fehlen !!


Der Katoffelbrei Willi Butter mit Goldbraunen Zwiebel .

Das mit dem Spiegelei , kommt von meinen 2 Mittbewohner .

Fg

----------


## rampo

Hallo Chauat .

Ja ich kenne das mit den Putzen von Sau Darm , ist ein griff in die Sche...e 

Bei uns haben die Fleischverkaeufer schon geputzte Darm in Salz eingelegt zum KAUFEN 

Auch Macro hat Plastik Darme  70 m lang  laut meinen Freund TW , aber er redet zur Zeit mit mir nicht es duerfte im was ueber die Leber gelaufen sein .

Fg. Nach China oder in den Sueden .

----------


## chauat

Nach Süden!

Danke aber ich mache dann lieber sauber bevor ich Kunstdarm nehme. Ist aber echt nee Schei…ßee.
Aber sei dir sicher du hat meinen vollen Neid bei deiner Mahlzeit.    :: 

Gruß in den Norden  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Das ist eine Bratwürstelplatte de Luxe. Mir genügt die Bratwurst mit Sauerkraut und a Scherzl Brot.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Auch Macro hat Plastik Darme  70 m lang  laut meinen Freund TW , aber er redet zur Zeit mit mir nicht es duerfte im was ueber die Leber gelaufen sein .


Les' das erst heute:

Die ca.60 Meter Darm beim Makro sind tiefgekuehlte (!) NATUR-Schweinsdärme!...kosteten voriges Jahr noch 300 THB.


...und des mit'n "nix mehr redn" is a ausgmochta Bledsinn (des wast owa eh söwa)!  ::  :: 

LG TW

----------


## frank_rt

@rampo
habs gerade noch einmal angeschaut die bilder
der die portion mit 4 im wortlaut vier bratwürste und die 2 eier ist. der ist bestimmt gerten sclank oder

----------


## TeigerWutz

> @rampo
> habs gerade noch einmal angeschaut die bilder
> der die portion mit 4 im wortlaut vier bratwürste und die 2 eier ist. *der ist* bestimmt gerten sclank oder


*sind !*

Denn Ossi schreibt: _Das Teller von meinen 2 Mitbewohner_

 :: 

@ Ossi
Hab' dir auf der vorigen Seite was geschrieben!

----------


## rampo

Danke Herr Tiger .

An den Bratwuerstel gibts da nichts zu aussetzen SIE als Spezalist .

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Danke Herr Tiger .
> 
> An den Bratwuerstel gibts da nichts zu aussetzen SIE als Spezalist .
> 
> Fg.


Na an der Bratwurst an sich kann man ja nix zum Aussetzen haben. 
Ist ja individuell.....wenn's DIR schmeckt, ist die Wurscht richtig gemacht! Punkt - Aus! 

Die Bratwürst'ln würde ICH allerdings schön langsam im Pfand'l, auf einer Hotplate (Grillplatte) oder auf einem Holzkohlengrill ausbraten (!) lassen und nicht im Fett schwimmend frittieren. Warum, das wirst eh selbst wissen. 

Servas _daJüngling_

----------


## chauat

Geil, danke TW  ::  schaue morgen vorbei bei Makro!

----------


## chauat

Die Därme im Makro sind aber auch im Natur zustand. Leider kein Gewinn für mich, cry!   ::

----------


## rampo

> Die Därme im Makro sind aber auch im Natur zustand. Leider kein Gewinn für mich, cry!


Frage mal bei den Fleischverkaeufer ob sie dir Naturdaerme besorgen koennen .

Bei uns gibts einige in Salzeingelegt und im Kuehlschrank  hatten sie sich Jahre .

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

In der Tiefkühltruhe (!) - tiefgefroren - 60 m - weisser, leicht gelblicher natur schweinsdarm - schönstens gereinigt! 
(Wer friert scheissebehaftete därme ein?)


photo aus dem netz

LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

Übrigens.....



 ::   TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Hab da jetzt bei meinen Bokkmarks im Browser zwei "asbach-uralt" Links (wieder-) gefunden!

http://grocceni.com/d/bratwurst.html


Ganz super ist die Seite von nach den Staaten ausgewanderter Polen.  (in Englisch!)

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes



LG TW

----------


## rampo

Is e klor weist wast i kaun an Schass Englisch .

Serwas mei Hawara .

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, tua de net ärgern. An von de zwa Links kannst ja lesen. Denn anderen übasetzt da Dein Bua.

----------

